# ITP rims



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

So I ordered my laws and I need a 4+3 offset rim.. I heard on the internet the ITP's say 5+2 but they measure 4+3?? Need information here or im not going to be able to mount tires by Christmas!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

ITP 212's pretty sure they are the 5+2 ones..... Might check w/ him to be sure but, you can clearly see there is plenty room.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Should not be a problem with fitting IMO . Have never measured any to see what they really measure , There are several people here running ITP wheels and laws on their brute .


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Yea ive seen that pic before, think i emailed him too.. whos bike is it?


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Yea it's tricky though, you can't tell by pictures if there using spacers most of the time..(don't think so in that pic) but in other pics.. If anyone can confirm Wide laws in back of brute with stock exhaust on SS 112 rim i originally wanted...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

It will fit dude... Like i said if it don't ill send you $5... haha.. AND make you a subscribing member.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

I wanna believe you but the math just doesn't add up.. just went outside and put a square to the left rear and it still says im gonna need more then an inch.. thanks for the offer but ill be getting in a hell of alot more **** if they don't fit then $5 and subscribing member can fix


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Don't know if this helps any but I am running IRS offset Itp wheels with wide 30" zillas with no spacers and don't even come close.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

anything helps.. There really close to the exhaust aren't they?


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

here is a picture of it. man i have alot of room between my exhaust and tire.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

O there 10's though, im talkin about 12 laws in back...


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

11s on the rear. but dont see where the 12s would make that much difference.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

He's gonna argue until someone posts a picture... oh wait... someone already did..


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

there square not rounded... i don't know they may fit but it would sure be close...ill see if the moron's im ordering from can figure if it will work or not


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

haha your probably right..polaris425 I just dont see how it works in pics though, laws are wider then mudlites, and square.. I measure and it says u would need more then an inch with a round tire.. something doesn't add up


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Thats the problem.. canadian math...  haha


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Lol no doubt!!!


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

He has 30'' mudlights on factory pancake wheels and he is worried about 29.5's on ITP's rubbing LOL Dont worry man they will fit , And if you have any doubts order from www.mudthrowers.com and they will fit for sure . Mudthrowers FTW!!!!


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Honda is right when you switch from the factory to IRS Itp's they will move out a bit. I don't see why you are thinking they will rub your exhaust. If you mudlights on factory wheels don't hit then you laws on Itp wheels def won't rub.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

already ordered from a store up here.. heres the difference http://s1200.photobucket.com/albums/bb335/Waddaman/?action=view&current=DSCF0568.jpg can't get the picture to show here keeps saying link broken


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

all the side lugs on mudlites are gone.. and they rub gas tank.. i bought the bike like that i wouldn't let anything rub


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

But Im tellin you, you cant go by that....... Stock rims are crap. Aftermarket as SO different.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Alright then.. i guess ill order some 12" SS112's tomorrow..hope they fit!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

If not you got $5 coming your way! :bigok:


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

Dude you can not even compare stock rims to itp's, just get them and they will fit I promise!!!


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

do you need a wider rim in the back? stocks are skinny up front wide in rear..are aftermarkets the same? need to know because people im ordering with won't...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I don't think I saw a 12x8 when I looked. They were 12x7 and 14x6 and 14x8


----------

